# Grease, oil & acidic triggers



## Lautermilch (Dec 14, 2008)

I’ve had IBS since I was 19 years old. I’d like to post my information and would welcome and comments, observations, or suggestions to what the exact cause might be.My main trigger is greasy food and oily foods. Secondary is acidic and spicy. I’ve class foods into three categories and here are some.Totally Safe For ‘Travel Days’ and other times when a bathroom is not going to easy to visit.Natural peanut butterWhite breadRice (not fried)SaltinesGrandma’s cookiesOreosAbout all candy barsStouffer’s lasagna Very Safe that might cause a reaction in an hour but only one BM. This is what I will stick to at work.Single Whopper with cheeseSubway Salad with Neumann’s dressing.All Taco Bell (I’m being totally serious!)Papa Johns PizzaSubway sandwiches lDouble Whopper with cheeseBurger king sausage biscuitsGuaranteed trouble for several hours and rana lower evacuation to a total system flush. This kind of stuff I only consume if ever at home or somewhere where I will be for over four hours.Anything from McDonald’sAnything from Wendy’sGrape drinks (acidic, found that out one day and did several days of testing)Chipotle mustardTriple Whopper with cheeseMcDonald’s sausage biscuits. (they put some buttery oil on the bread)Anything from a deep fryer.Lasagna from local Italian restaurants ( has grease in it)Overall I think the Whopper is telling me something considering I will eat a single Whopper while driving without any fear but a triple is asking for trouble.Any others have this kind of IBS?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Greasy, fatty, oily, rich foods are a very common trigger. As are large meals if you wait too long to eat.Most people with IBS do better with smaller, lighter, more frequent meals.The amount of activity in the intestines after a meal is controlled by several things. Larger meals send bigger "Get a move on" than smaller meals. Fattier meals send a bigger signal than lean meals, etc.


----------

